# What would you name your pet.



## Boromir (Jun 4, 2003)

I would name my pet Sam for sure. But for a second name I would have to pick merry or pippin. Tell me why.


----------



## Turin (Jun 5, 2003)

I'd pick Pippin cause he's my fave hobbit.


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jun 6, 2003)

I'd have to say Pippin. It's just such a cute name for an animal. Also I think Sam is a cool name. Merry and Frodo just don't sound like pet names.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 6, 2003)

I picked both pippin and sam because i have a dog named sam and if i got another pet i'd name it pippin.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 6, 2003)

What if I don't want to name my pet after a fellowship hobbit? What if it's a tall, imposing pet that in no way looks like it should be called after a hobbit? Hmm?


----------



## Boromir (Jun 6, 2003)

That's just fine then.


----------



## Turin (Jun 7, 2003)

Well then you could name it Lurtz


----------



## Boromir (Jun 7, 2003)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaha. That was funny.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 7, 2003)

Pippin is the best name for a smal animal in my opinion. it just sounds cute. i have a friend who is getting a extra small rabbit and naming it frodo. and even if i had a big tall pet, i would name it Pippin. because it would be funny.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Turin _
> *Well then you could name it Lurtz *


Perhaps I should get a Lurcher. Lurtz the Lurcher. Hmm! I'd be happier if Lurtz had been created by Tolkien and not PJ. Maybe Snaga the Snail (cheaper!) or Sauron the... er... dinosaur? (pathetic! I'll try again...) Frodo the frog, Boromir the Borzoi.


----------



## Turin (Jun 8, 2003)

Legolas the chimp


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jun 9, 2003)

Pippin all the way, cause he's the coolest, and it sounds the most like a pet name.


----------



## spirit (Jun 20, 2003)

i dont really know...but if it had to be one ....um... frodo! it soundz sweey! Sam it to commen! Merry...nope! And i guess pipen is alrite!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd say Sam. It sounds much more of a Dog's name than Frodo or Pippin. Merry would be pretty cool too though...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 20, 2003)

Obviously Pippin. . .It's just so cute . . .and can go for a girl or guy pet.

Otherwise, I normally don't do hobbit names. ..I own cats, and it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 20, 2003)

Just how many cat's DO you have Elgee? Oh well... I'm in a fix right now. I can't decide between geting a dog or a cat... Dogs are so friendly and playful and Cats are so fun and mysterious!


----------



## Turin (Jun 21, 2003)

Get a dog forget cats. If you get a dog get a Jack russel.


----------



## ely (Jun 21, 2003)

Merry probably for it means also something else and I don't want my pet to be named after a hobbit.

maybe after an elf...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 21, 2003)

Currently my family has two (Ivanhoe and Noel) but we have had up to ten at once and only have two due to the fact that my mom doesn't let me replace cats every time I lose one.

We used to have Ivanhoe and Nathaniel and Evette and her four kittens
and before that there was Orion, Leia, Cleopatra, Bonnie, and Ringo
and Gidget and her six kittens. . .etc. . .


----------



## Veramir (Jun 22, 2003)

Out of the four options i would choose Frodo. But i've been thinking about getting an English Bullterrier and naming it Smeagol... just because!!!
~V~


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jun 29, 2003)

I just got a dog a couple of days ago, from the Humane Society! He is only eight months old. He is a black and white terrier mix, so behaved and friendly!!!!!! I finally have a dog! I though he would have made a good Gandalf or Sam, or perhaps an elvish name, but he was already named so we decided to keep it. His name is Gomer!


----------

